# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Rrjeti kompjuterik >  Kam Laptop Samsung R50

## mitjuk

KAM LAPTOP SAMSUNG R50 por kur e kam instaluar WindoWs vista me ka ikur drita e ekranit  ka shum pak dua te instaloj kart grafik nga interrneti  me ndihmo njeri si mund ta instaloj pa CD flm

----------


## amurati

shiko nëse i mungon ndonjë driver zakonisht ka të bëjë me ACPI që ka të bëjë me menaxhimin e energjisë së kompjuterit.

----------


## mitjuk

amurati e kam shiku tek energjia  aty sme jep sic me ka dhen dikur shenjen e drites se si ta  dua  ky eshte problemi kam frik mos nuk e ka te rregjistruar kart grafik gjithsesi flm

----------

